# Can't get 5.1 surround sound on PS3



## ghostspider (May 20, 2007)

I have a surround sound system, but it only has one HDMI port, and no optical. The hdmi port is hooked up to the TV, and the ps3 is hooked up to the tv through its own hdmi cable. How do I get full 5.1 sound through my system, and have 1080i picture at the same time?


----------

